# Télécommande pour l'ipad



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à vous,
Quelqu'un sait-il s'il est possible de se servir de son iphone comme d'une télécommande pour piloter l'ipad ? Merci à vous !


----------

